# The Fate Of The Kokanee Ranger Is In Our Hands!



## TCBF (4 May 2008)

www.rangerliveordie.ca

- Well? Your call...


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

The ranger is t3h bomb!!! And therefor he must live.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> The ranger is t3h bomb!!! And therefor he must live.



Is that the dude with the hat on??

If so, he's gotta go get changed into some chaps if he wants a friggin' "yeah" vote from this girl; and, the pic has got to show the caboose vice the front end.

_Then_, I'd be satisfied.


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

Oh come ON! 

Let's get real here, the ranger is not going to be sporting a pair of chaps ANYTIME soon... Although, I wanna see more of the Kokanee girls, and less of that big hairy ape thing. ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2008)

Always eye candy for the guys, but never the girls...... :


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Always eye candy for the guys, but never the girls...... :



I call for a _BOY_COTT!!

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I call for a _BOY_COTT!!
> 
> ;D



Or maybe a GIRLCOTT!!


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Always eye candy for the guys, but never the girls...... :



That's what the moustache is for.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> That's what the moustache is for.



Not good enough.....well, maybe in this case or this one.

Oops, forgot this one!!


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

And this one and this one and of course, this guy.


Hell, I bet this guy's moustache gets him all sorts of lady friends.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> this one.



Puuuurrrrfect!! Man oh man the visuals!!  ;D

I'm also quite sure he could role-play extremely well for some reason!!  >


----------



## Rodahn (4 May 2008)

Talk about a hijack.... From the fate of the Kokanee Ranger into a womens fantasy thread......  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Although, I wanna see more of the Kokanee girls,



I'll agree with you there, but......


			
				cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> and less of that big hairy ape thing. ;D



..... I didn't know I was in any commercials.  ???


Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> ..... I didn't know I was in any commercials.  ???


You may be hairy, but I don't think your all that big 


Baker


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'll agree with you there, but......
> ..... I didn't know I was in any commercials.  ???
> Midget


NIIICE. That'll keep the ladies here entertained, it'll give them something to braid!


			
				Baker said:
			
		

> You may be hairy, but I don't think your all that big



Score

Newf: 1
Midget:0

What are you doing in a thread that deals with alke-hall there Baker??


----------



## Yrys (4 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not good enough.....well, maybe in this case or this one.



Mmm, we DO have similar taste , Aragorn AND Sean Connery ( 'to I'm still a bit peeves at Mr. Connery for refusing to be in the last Indiana Jones ...)


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Just Connery for me my dear; I'd keep him busy enough - no need to throw in another just to distract me.


----------



## Shiraz (4 May 2008)

I sent the link to a buddy of mine in AB, just thought I would rib him a little.  The following is the response I got.  







I know! That commercial is running constantly. I am expecting a follow-up shortly. Are they airing that commercial out your way? I was over at a friends place when we first saw that commercial. Fortunately her laptop was nearby so we logged onto the site and voted that the Kokanee Ranger NOT be killed off. He makes a good point on why he shouldn't be killed off, though. A) First and foremost somebody has to protect the precious stock of glacier-fresh Kokanee and secondly, his fans (like me) won't stand for it. Of course they leave us hanging at the end of the commercial when he hears a knock at the door and when he opens all you see is the Kokanee Ranger saying "Oh dear....." They don't show who was knocking on the door. 
IF they kill him off, I'll bet it's the Kokanee sasquatch that does it. It would make sense given their hostile relationship, what with the Sasquatch constantly stealing the Kokanee. The further question needs to be begged, what will happen to the Kokanee Ranger's sidekick if the Ranger is killed off and most importantly, what will happen to the bikini clad Kokanee babes?????? LEAVE THE KOKANEE BABES ALONE!!!! I'll boycott Kokanee if the Kokanee babes are removed (OK, who am I kidding, no boycott but still.....) Snowboarding babes chasing a sasquatch is hot. The one where the Kokanee babes were in training to catch the sasquatch was, um, memorable. Let's just leave it at that. 
To recap, yes, I have given this a lot of thought.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Score
> 
> Newf: 1
> Midget:0
> ...


;D

Just pasing through.

Baker


----------



## NL_engineer (4 May 2008)

Hey Baker you are not old enough to think/drink/talk about beer ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Hey Baker you are not old enough to think/drink/talk about beer ;D



Er, uh, that was my Dad.

Err, yeah... 


Baker


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Er, uh, that was my Dad.
> 
> Err, yeah...
> 
> ...



Yeah well ... I just sent your mom a PM to let her know what you're up to. I can't help it -- my own motherly instincts washed over me.


----------



## NL_engineer (4 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Er, uh, that was my Dad.
> 
> Err, yeah...
> 
> ...



 :  Now I will have to get your mom's email from Vern  >  [jk]


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yeah well ... I just sent your mom a PM to let her know what you're up to. I can't help it -- my own motherly instincts washed over me.





			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :  Now I will have to get your mom's email from Vern  >  [jk]


 :'(

Pwease, not momma.

 ;D
Baker


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

What I don't get is why they can have hot chicks --- yet a _hot-not-so-much_ man. It really is not fair at all.

Yes, I'm being shallow here. Eye candy*** for girls would be nice once in a while too you know. I know some very hot guys who like (even love perhaps) barley sandwhichs.

Where are they!!??  


***_Disclaimer: _ My definition of hot may not match everyone else's description of hot. I am not a cougar. Just to keep that straight.


----------



## Yrys (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What I don't get is why they can have hot chicks --- yet a _hot-not-so-much_ man. It really is not fair at all.



+ 1

 ;D


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

You mean women _don't_ find moustaches automatically attractive?


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You mean women _don't_ find moustaches automatically attractive?



Absolutely not. There only one on this site that I appreciate. 

(And I do also appreciate the one on Sean Connery below!!)


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

Burt Reynolds has lied to me yet again.

Excuse me, I must go shave.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Burt Reynolds has lied to me yet again.
> 
> Excuse me, I must go shave.



Don't be so hastey!!!  

Well, ante up a pic and we'll be the judge as to whether or not it's worthy. Seems quite fair to me.  :-\


----------



## NL_engineer (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ***_Disclaimer: _ My definition of hot may not match everyone else's description of hot. I am not a cougar. Just to keep that straight.



 :rofl: 

So which cat type do you prefer ? [jk] :cheers:



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, ante up a pic and we'll be the judge as to whether or not it's worthy. Seems quite fair to me.  :-\



Let me guess you want him to be wearing chaps in the picture too  :  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Let me guess you want him to be wearing chaps in the picture too  :  ;D



Maaaayyyyybe. Maaayyybe not.  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't be so hastey!!!
> 
> Well, ante up a pic and we'll be the judge as to whether or not it's worthy. Seems quite fair to me.  :-\



With or without thong?


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> With or without thong?



Baker's here --- better keep it "G" rated.  ;D

PM the rest!!   >


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

Kids, kids, there are young children on this here forum, like Baker. Let's keep it G rated folks.


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

DAMNATIONS!

Vern beat me to it.


----------



## Shamrock (4 May 2008)

I meant the sandals.  Thong sandals.  Get your heads out of the gutter.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Baker's here --- better keep it "G" rated.  ;D
> 
> PM the rest!!   >


Hey I'm good for R ratings ;D




			
				cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Kids, kids, there are young children on this here forum, like Baker. Let's keep it G rated folks.


See above 

Baker


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Kids, kids, there are young children on this here forum, like Baker. Let's keep it G rated folks.



Boy, you're slow tonight. You must have been keeping your eyes on the Kokanee girls rather than the thread I see.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I meant the sandals.  Thong sandals.  Get your heads out of the gutter.



I know you did. See my post below -- I'm no cougar.


----------



## HItorMiss (4 May 2008)

I vote death!


----------



## NL_engineer (4 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I meant the sandals.  Thong sandals.  Get your heads out of the gutter.



 :rofl:





			
				Baker said:
			
		

> Hey I'm good for R ratings ;D
> 
> See above
> 
> Baker



Didn't we tell you you should not be viewing this thread ???

Now go to bed because its a school night  ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I vote death!



Which is exactly how I voted. He needs to be replaced with something -- something more ... more better.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (4 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Didn't we tell you you should not be viewing this thread ???
> 
> Now go to bed because its a school night  ;D


Ah man 

Okay then. 


Baker


----------



## tabernac (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Boy, you're slow tonight. You must have been keeping your eyes on the Kokanee girls rather than the thread I see.



.... SO? Just wait 'till I get my stripe of freedom!!!   ^_^


----------



## Gunner98 (4 May 2008)

What if it is really the Kokanee babes at the door with a sign that says 'Happy Retirement Ranger', a case of jello, a Kokanee truck and an inflatable pool.  They are escorting an Amazon bikini-clad Ranger (Lynda Carter-like from her Wonder Woman days,  perhaps) with no place to pin the badge on her tiny uniform bikini.

I say 'out with the Ranger and his cheesiness'.


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> What if it is really the Kokanee babes at the door with a sign that says 'Happy Retirement Ranger', a case of jello, a Kokanee truck and an inflatable pool.  They are escorting an Amazon bikini-clad Ranger (Lynda Carter-like from her Wonder Woman days,  perhaps) with no place to pin the badge on her tiny uniform bikini.
> 
> I say 'out with the Ranger and his cheesiness'.



Geez, talking about visuals (lasso -- close enough to whip for me).


----------



## SprCForr (4 May 2008)

Feed him and the girls to Sask and the mugwamp.


----------



## Rodahn (4 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

>



Hmmm, all I see here is a halo supported by two horns....... ;D


----------



## TCBF (5 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> ... What are you doing in a thread that deals with alke-hall there Baker??



- FWIW, this thread was started by a non-drinker.


----------



## Shamrock (5 May 2008)

TCBF for the next Ranger!


----------



## TCBF (5 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> TCBF for the next Ranger!



- Don't tell my wife about the Glacier Girls!  Dear me!


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> TCBF for the next Ranger!



Does _he_ have a moustache?


----------



## TCBF (5 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Does _he_ have a moustache?



- Not at the moment.  However, I could have, by tomorrow morning.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Which is exactly how I voted. He needs to be replaced with something -- something more ... more better.  8)




I volunteer for the position of Kokanee Ranger. They need someone more... ahem.. youthful.  ;D
(I'm not calling TCBF _old_ or anything, but...)  

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 May 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Score
> 
> Newf: 1
> Midget:0



Silly, don't you know that the Newfies deal in halves?  
Thats *.5* for the Newf  ;D

Midget


----------



## NL_engineer (5 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Silly, don't you know that the Newfies deal in halves?
> Thats *.5* for the Newf  ;D
> 
> Midget



You are another one that shouldn't be in this thread  ;D  you still not old enough to drink (in the province were you live).

No one under 19 should be in this tread  ;D  except Vern  ;D  :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> No one under 19 should be in this tread  ;D  except Vern  ;D  :cheers:


A** kissing isn't nice 

(j/k)

Baker


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> A** kissing isn't nice
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Baker



He is too. He and I have shared drinks before (him -- beers I _think_, me - rye & cokes); he knows how old I am & he's just rubbing it in. I will get him back ... don't know where, or when ... but it will happen -- mark my words.  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He is too. He and I have shared drinks before (him -- beers I _think_, me - rye & cokes); he knows how old I am & he's just rubbing it in. I will get him back ... don't know where, or when ... but it will happen -- mark my words.  8)


Okay I will mark it down 


Baker


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> You are another one that shouldn't be in this thread  ;D  you still not old enough to drink (in the province were you live).
> 
> No one under 19 should be in this tread  ;D  except Vern  ;D  :cheers:



Two words:    Hants County.   
Nuff said.  
(typed as #4 is cracked open)

Midget


----------



## NL_engineer (5 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He is too. He and I have shared drinks before (him -- beers I _think_, me - rye & cokes); he knows how old I am & he's just rubbing it in. I will get him back ... don't know where, or when ... but it will happen -- mark my words.  8)



Dope  8)

I was trying to convince them that you were Mr. Baker's age. yes thats it  >


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Dope  8)
> 
> I was trying to convince them that you were Mr. Baker's age. yes thats it  >


Dude, Vern is like a God. Age has no hinder on her, so you cannot compair her age to that of mine.

See, I can kiss a** too.

j/k


Baker


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Dude, Vern is like a God. Age has no hinder on her, so you cannot compair her age to that of mine.
> 
> See, I can kiss a** too.
> 
> ...



You may want to edit your post as to say "Goddess" instead of '"God," before the wrath of the Goddess comes down on you.  ;D

Midget


----------



## George Wallace (5 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> You may want to edit your post as to say "Goddess" instead of '"God," before the wrath of the Goddess comes down on you.  ;D
> 
> Midget



So?  You haven't heard that there was only one God and that she would probably smite you for saying that.  >


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  You haven't heard that there was only one God and that she would probably smite you for saying that.  >


Exactly!

;D
Baker


----------



## NL_engineer (5 May 2008)

Well I think this is the first thread that I have drailed  ;D



			
				Baker said:
			
		

> Dude, Vern is like a God. Age has no hinder on her, so you cannot compair her age to that of mine.
> 
> See, I can kiss a** too.
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

But I guess it is going to cost me in Rye and coke  :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Dude, Vern is like a God. Age has no hinder on her, so you cannot *compair* her age to that of mine.
> 
> [size=7pt]See, I can kiss a** too.



Kiss a**, no problem, spelling is another thing......


----------



## Gunner98 (6 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Kiss a**, no problem, spelling is another thing......



Be kind to the kid, NL_engineer's 'drail' is a poor example for him to follow >


----------



## 241 (6 May 2008)

I vote Jim Lahey for the next ranger, according to him and Randy the other night at there little stand up there are not going to be any more seasons just a special and a second movie so he could use the work.

 ;D


----------



## Shamrock (6 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Age has no hinder on her, so you cannot compair her age to that of mine.



In his defense, it does run through the spell cheque.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> In his defense, it does run through the spell cheque.



 :rofl:


----------

